# 12' Jon boat, motor, n trailer for sale



## Duck_Dodgers (Nov 28, 2007)

Good for 2 people n gear. Motor is air cooled so it doesn't suck up swamp gunk. Great boat, need to sell to raise money for a house. $800 call or text Ricky at 8016380422 or im me here and I will check daily.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## Duck_Dodgers (Nov 28, 2007)

Thank u for fixing the pic


----------



## hunter24 (Oct 20, 2010)

do you still have the boat


----------

